# Rope in the River @ Waterton



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Not sure exactly but less than 1/3 (definatly before the rapids) of the way down the river there is an orange throwbag in a small hole on river center/left.

We tried for a while to fish the rope out with a stick but had no luck

Just a warning...


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Were going up tonight and I'll have a look. I have a small grappling hook and we might be able to get it out.

We'll see.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I was with the last group through (unless someone did a headlamp run) and we were warned at the put-in that there was a rope in the water. Before we got to the first rapid, a group of boaters hiking up told us they retrieved it. Is this the same rope?
-d


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

It might be...I am not sure

When we left in the mid afternoon the rope was still there...but it could have been removed later


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

It sounds like the rope our group lost and recovered. We recovered it around 5:30-6 PM.


----------



## teleboater5.13 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sweet

Nice work dudes  That rope seemed pretty wedged in there when we were trying to get it out. 

Always sketchy to see ropes dangling around rocks like that.


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

We had just finished the Downstream Edge Swiftwater Rescue for the Expert Boater (course number 3).

We would not have had a clue how to get it out safely without the class. With it the guys extracted the rope in about 10 minutes, without damaging the rope.

The class was awesome. We spend two days *in* the river. We easily did a dozen scenarios. The most hands on course any of us have taken. It was a huge team building experience.


----------

